# Rail Mod... any thoughts?



## Nick (23/9/15)

Just caught this in my mailbox, i quiet like this!! any thoughts?


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

Just search the forum a little before posting 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rail-box-mod.t15160/


----------



## Nick (23/9/15)

My bad..


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

I like the concept, but the authentic is very expensive - $300+. And not sure if the DNA 40 is still relevant today. Lots of extra connectivity, which could be problematic with TC. 

Here is another review: 


And a clone review:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

